# Where to live?



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi all

I'm new on here so looking for some help!

I've been offered a 6 month temp role in Dubai and the company is providing accomodation. Their office is in the Jadaf area. 

Is it best to take temporary accomodation and wait until I get there (probably June) to find something longer-term or am I OK letting them find me somewhere? Either way, can anyone advise me on which areas I can reasonably consider bearing traffic etc in mind? 

Any advice would be much appreciated

K


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Katie,

I have been told that if you let your company choose for you, they will pick a cheap area, that you may not like.

Its best to find yourself that way you know you will be happy.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks marc - I'll speak to the company again about it

which areas would you recommend looking in?


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

katiepotato said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm new on here so looking for some help!
> 
> ...


For a 6 month gig I would just let your employer pick it and pay for it on your behalf. Finding a place to live upon arrival is pretty stressful, and since it's only for 6 months your options are more limited as many (read: most) properties are up for a 12 month minimum.


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks Cairogal - I'd seen some other posts about paying 12 months' rent upfront so was wondering how that would affect me. 

I'm not sure how much input (if any) I'll have into where my employer picks, but can you recommend any areas that I should aim for / try to avoid? 

On a slightly different topic - do you enjoy living in Dubai? What are the best and worst bits?


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

katiepotato said:


> Thanks Cairogal - I'd seen some other posts about paying 12 months' rent upfront so was wondering how that would affect me.
> 
> I'm not sure how much input (if any) I'll have into where my employer picks, but can you recommend any areas that I should aim for / try to avoid?
> 
> On a slightly different topic - do you enjoy living in Dubai? What are the best and worst bits?


I have no idea where the Jadaf area is at, so I can't answer your question here.

However, from the other two posters statements I believe there is a medium between both correct statements. Let you employer pick for you as they will be paying, but you must be content so have them present multiple options. I would like to think you'll have some if not a lot of input into where your place would be.

Anyone else on where Jadaf is located?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I _think_ Jadaf _may_ be in Bur Dubai near the docks, but I have never heard anyone mention it before.


-


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I _think_ Jadaf _may_ be in Bur Dubai near the docks, but I have never heard anyone mention it before.
> 
> 
> -


I believe you are correct..Jadaf is near the docks.
There are also residences in Bur Dubai called The Somerset Residences Jadaf in Bur Dubai, that look like short term/furnished appartments


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks for the responses everyone 

I've spoken to a friend in Dubai who's suggested some possible areas and will speak to my new employer again tomorrow about accomodation options, but if everything goes to plan I could be there by June! 

Have ordered a copy of the Dubai Explorer and been on Time Out after reading through some of the threads on here, I am a little scared but so excited as well : )


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

well, i afraid if you talk too much about yr accomodation with yr employers then u loose wht they are going to give you now!! 

discuss withthem only after you make sure about the jadaf or where ever they re goin' to offer you...


katiepotato said:


> thanks for the responses everyone
> 
> I've spoken to a friend in Dubai who's suggested some possible areas and will speak to my new employer again tomorrow about accomodation options, but if everything goes to plan I could be there by June!
> 
> Have ordered a copy of the Dubai Explorer and been on Time Out after reading through some of the threads on here, I am a little scared but so excited as well : )


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

Don't worry shinny girl I've only mentioned it briefly once to ask for some input - we're meeting in a couple of weeks to sort out details. Didn't mean to exaggerate above, I just can't think about much else at the moment!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

wish u best

cute cat u have here


katiepotato said:


> Don't worry shinny girl I've only mentioned it briefly once to ask for some input - we're meeting in a couple of weeks to sort out details. Didn't mean to exaggerate above, I just can't think about much else at the moment!


----------

